# Which is the best way to wash a Kabuki brush?



## RedKisses (Nov 18, 2006)

I need to wash my EDM premium kabuki and i really don't want to ruin it.

I've had some bad experiences when i tried to wash a different kabuki.


----------



## AverysMom (Nov 18, 2006)

I receommend baby shampoo or a very mild shampoo. Then rub gently on a clean town and lay it down on the towel, should dry overnight. Whatever you do, don't use antibacterial soap. I gave my neice (16yo) an Aubrey Nicole kabuki brush. Those are the sofest ever and after the very first time she used it she washed it in antibacterial hand soap. She let it dry overnight and the inner hairs never softened back up...hard and pointy! I wash the same brand brush in baby shampoo and still soft as ever. She wanted me to get her another one and I said no. But maybe Santa will be a bit nicer.

Marti


----------



## speerrituall1 (Nov 18, 2006)

I massage with my facial cleanser or a Clinique toner that I found to be too harsh. Rinse until the water runs clear, shake to remove the excess fluid, re-shape the bristles and leave out to air dry.


----------



## katrosier (Nov 18, 2006)

I use baby shampoo too.


----------



## RedKisses (Nov 18, 2006)

Thanks girls!

I washed my BE brush in baby shampoo and done everything you're meant to do after. But it went really badly out of shape and scratchy, maybe it was because their brushes are poop lol.


----------



## halzer (Nov 18, 2006)

This may sound mad but I wash my kabuki's with aqueous cream.

I have dry and sensitive skin so I wash my face with this anyway so after my first kabuki went all scratcy, I bought another and used aqueous cream to wash it. After it had dried it was soooooo soft, just like new! I even re-washed the first one that I had messed up and the results were fab too!! :laughing:

Most aqueous creams say on the label that they can be used as a soap substitute, but just check the tub if you try this method....its highly recommend by me.. :smiletongue:


----------



## katrosier (Nov 18, 2006)

Thanks for the tip halzer . I ruined lots of brushes with different brush cleansers . The baby shampoo works but I dont really like the smell.


----------



## RedKisses (Nov 18, 2006)

Wow! Great tip, where did you get yours from?


----------



## girl_geek (Nov 18, 2006)

How do you guys let the kabuki dry after you wash it? Do you stand it up, or lay it on its side? The last time I washed mine I stood it up, but the bristles spread out when it dried so it was a little fluffier afterwards (the bristles seemed less closely packed). But if I laid it on its side, then wouldn't it lose its shape?

BTW, I also wash mine with baby shampoo, and it leaves the bristles clean and soft  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## halzer (Nov 18, 2006)

I use the Boots brand. You can ask for it at the pharmacy counter. I buy mine in a big tub coz I use alot of it, but they did sell it in smaller tubes too, not sure if they still do. You can buy independent chemist brands too for about 2 quid a pot. :laughing:


----------



## mimiboo (Nov 18, 2006)

I started a brush cleaning thread in the make up forum...there are some cool replies there....

I agree, this is a real issue if you want to preserve the life of brushes....

MB


----------



## Thais (Nov 19, 2006)

I just use my cinema secrets brush cleaner, works perfectly and leaves my kabuki smelling like vanilla kinda.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pinkbundles (Nov 19, 2006)

good question!


----------



## Jessica81 (Nov 19, 2006)

Thanks for the tips are there any particular baby shampoos to use? or stay away from?


----------



## KimC2005 (Nov 19, 2006)

I use baby shampoo and I leave my kabuki standing up. It does seem a little fluffier than before, but I didn't want it to lose its shape by laying it down.


----------



## makeupchick (Nov 19, 2006)

A good set of brushes can last you at least a couple of years. In order to keep them in good shape, treat them with extreme care and keep them clean. You do not have to wash your makeup brushes every time you use them but if you wear makeup every day, you should definitely wash them once a week.here is how to take care of your brushes

1. Gently wash them with a baby shampoo or a brush cleaner.

2. Once you are done, lay them flat on a piece of paper towel. Do not stand them up because the water will drip into the part connecting the handle with the metal part and this will mess up the glue inside.

3. Let them air dry. Do not attempt to make them dry faster by using a blow dryer. This will only damage your brushes.

4. Once they are completely dry, gently reshape them.


----------



## LVA (Nov 19, 2006)

Darn! another lemming lol

edit: i use baby shampoo - the reg orange one-


----------



## oceanmist (Nov 19, 2006)

Kabuki's can be difficult to reshape since they fluff out so much. Once mine starts to dry, I put a rubberband around it to keep it from poofing out. Just a small rubberband around the top of the bristles is how I do it.


----------



## han (Nov 19, 2006)

i wash mine with baby shampoo and let it dry standing up


----------



## claire20a (Nov 19, 2006)

thanks for the tip halzer, will pick some of this up the next time i'm in boots!

at the moment i use johnson's baby shampoo, the foamy kind that squirts out the little yellow bottle - this smells yummy, like fruit salad or something...


----------



## Saja (Nov 19, 2006)

Johnson and Johnson baby wash...not shampooo......I LOVE THIS STUFF!!!

I use it for alot of things, sometimes for my face, sometimes as body wash, sometimes i use it in a foot bath...its great stuff!


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Nov 19, 2006)

I wash my brushes with Baby Shampoo!


----------



## Angie2006 (Nov 19, 2006)

I have the BE brushes and use baby shampoo on them and they are super soft afterwards....are u sure you rinsed it well?


----------



## jessimau (Nov 20, 2006)

I use Johnson &amp; Johnson's 2-in-1 baby shampoo and it leaves my brushes all really soft. For my kabuki, once I've blotted &amp; reshaped it, I rest it on the edge of my sink with the bristles hanging most of the way off the edge so that they can dry.


----------



## Aquilah (Nov 21, 2006)

Great info! Thanks!


----------



## Jennifer (Nov 23, 2006)

baby shampoo in the palm of my hand with WARM water and let it dry overnight.


----------



## speerrituall1 (Nov 23, 2006)

This is a gret idea!


----------



## Blue_eyed Babe (Nov 26, 2006)

This is an Excellent Idea! Resting it on the edge of a sink! I was going to suggest hangging it upside-down, suspended from the handle some how. I'm surprised that the manufacturer didn't include any directions...


----------



## Estiva (Dec 11, 2006)

I wash my brushes with warm water, shampoo first, rinse and then with hair conditioner and then you can shape them with your fingers and leave them dry by lying them flat over a towel until dry. NEVER dry them standing up, this is a no-no as they wont last.

If you use the brushes on yourself, to wash them once a week it's a good idea. But if you use the brushes in others, while at job you can just use a brush cleaner from Cinema Secrets, by pouring some of the solution in a glass or metalic jar, you dip the brush and then wipe it off on a paper towell, repeat it until you don't see any residues on the paper towell. At the end of the day, once you get home you need to wash them always. I put them on a cup with water and shampoo, leave them there for 10 mins and then rinse and put them on the cup with conditioner for another 5 mins. Then rinse and lay them flat to dry.

It's very important to keep your brushes always clean and sanitized so you don't contaminate anybody.


----------



## madrivergirl (Dec 11, 2006)

I know the Marlo Minerals brushes are natural bristle brushes and therefore should be cleaned in much the same way you wash your own hair: using a mild shampoo or liquid soap and some warm water, and gently lathering and rinsing repeatedly until the water runs clear. Then let air dry. It is especially important to clean your kabuki brush on a regular basis.


----------



## ahyee (Dec 11, 2006)

vanilla spice.. yum

what is a kabuki brush?? and what is it used for? I seen pictures of one...


----------



## madrivergirl (Dec 11, 2006)

Kabuki brush is used to apply mineral makeup because the bristles are soft but also firm and dense.


----------



## ahyee (Dec 11, 2006)

sorry... im so dumb... what is mineral makeup??


----------



## madrivergirl (Dec 11, 2006)

It's okay!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Mineral makeup is makeup that is micro-formulated from minerals!


----------

